# bottled water for making up milk formulas



## bev22 (May 14, 2004)

Hi 
we are going to lanzarote in 2 weeks and i am wondering what bottled water i should get to make up my babys formula feeds.  i have read on previous posts that we have to be careful of the sodium levels in water and Evian is the best one to use.  If the local supermarket does not have Evian can anyone recommend any other makes?  I alsoread that we should should low mineral water - does that rule out mineral water (believe Evian is this)  - what about spring water?  i am getting abit cinfused as to what i should buy

any help would be appreciated.

cheers


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

To be safe, ready made cartons of formula milk are better to take abroad. However these can be expensive. I used to add a carton to my weekly shopping in preparation, although you only have two weeks.

Evian and Vittel are both suitable for making up bottles. Look for labels that say ''safe for babies''. The bottled water needs to be low sodium.

Check the contents of the water you intend to use.

Natural Mineral Water- is not suitable for making up formula as some can contain high levels of calcium and sodium which could be dangerous for you baby.

Spring Water - is not suitable as water companies do not legally have to print on the bottles the mineral contents so you wont know what you are giving (some companies will print whats in though so you will have to check).

What a nightmare!!!!

Jxxxxxx

ps have a fab holiday!


----------



## bev22 (May 14, 2004)

Hi
thanks for you reply

I think taking ready made cartons will be to much as she is on 8 oz 4-5 times a day so i would probably need about 35 x small 200 ml cartons as they dont do Aptamil ready made cartons in lanzarote.  I am going to take as many as i can in my case and hand luggage but dont think i can take 35+.  It is so confusing as i have read that Evian and Volvic are ok but the are 'natural mineral water' so not sure whether i should use - Sodium levels are below 20 mg per litre (Evian is 8 mg/litre and volvic 11 mg/litre - but as its mineral water are there other harmful things in there?)

am i stressing to much?  i tried to find something on Evian and volvic website but could not find anything - do you think Evian and Volvic are ok even though they are natural mineral water?

sorry for waffling

Cheers


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

If you do a google search Evian is the one that comes up as the best to use

Jxxx

ps you can get 500ml cartons as well


----------

